# How high will the Utes move up in the polls?



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm going to guess with all the upsets given by the teams behind them not very far. Im goin to say 

13 A.P.

What does everyone else predict before they are posted.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Coaches and AP 11


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

AP top 25 (Oct 12th)

BYU #9
Utah #14


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

No move by either team this week. No big surprise though.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm surprised utah didn't move up at least a spot or two. The Y... meh.... I don't know what to say about that. I figured they'd drop but whattaya do?


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I'm surprised utah didn't move up at least a spot or two. The Y... meh.... I don't know what to say about that. I figured they'd drop but whattaya do?


Don't worry in the BCS standings the Utes are ahead of BYU when they come out. Utah is killing them in the computer rankings.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

bowhunter3 said:


> Don't worry in the BCS standings the Utes are ahead of BYU when they come out. Utah is killing them in the computer rankings.


If BYU gets a win over TCU this Thursday they will improve significantly in the computer rankings where TCU is also ranked very high. If they win convincingly they could also move up a spot or two in the human polls. This would more likely than not put them ahead of Utah in the first BCS standings when they come out. Remember 2/3 of the BCS ranking is based on the Harris and Coaches poll where BYU is currently at #8 in both, and Utah is 5-6 points behind. Besides it doesn't make any difference who is higher in the BCS rankings because November 22 will be winner takes all.

If BYU loses to TCU then it is irrelevant since they will be out of the BCS picture.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Utah #10 Byu #12 

HA pre ranks came out today, finally justice. :mrgreen: :lol: 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Utah #10 Byu #12
> 
> HA pre ranks came out today, finally justice. :mrgreen: :lol: 8)


utehomer!


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I dare say, though, that both teams "quality" wins are looking like much less quality than originally thought. Michigan is now, what, 2-4? With two losses at home? Air Force is doing better, but struggled in their last couple games. I think Oregon State is now at 3-3. Those are still better than what BYU's "quality" wins have done, but that isn't saying much.

I think Boise State actually has the best chances of bustin the BCS of the three. They should run the tables now, and it would not surprise me the least to see the Mtn West Champ with at least one loss.

Thursday will tell us a lot about BYU's quality. Utah has yet to be tested as well.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

stick_man said:


> I dare say, though, that both teams "quality" wins are looking like much less quality than originally thought. Michigan is now, what, 2-4? With two losses at home? Air Force is doing better, but struggled in their last couple games. I think Oregon State is now at 3-3. Those are still better than what BYU's "quality" wins have done, but that isn't saying much.
> 
> *I think Boise State actually has the best chances of bustin the BCS of the three. They should run the tables now, and it would not surprise me the least to see the Mtn West Champ with at least one loss.*
> 
> Thursday will tell us a lot about BYU's quality. Utah has yet to be tested as well.


If either Mt. West school makes it undefeated they will be ahead of Boise St. they have nobody on there schedule besides the Ducks and that was with there 4th string QB. They will stay on the outside looking up, besides they will lose to Fresno


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

bowhunter3 said:


> If either Mt. West school makes it undefeated they will be ahead of Boise St. they have nobody on there schedule besides the Ducks and that was with there 4th string QB. They will stay on the outside looking up, besides they will lose to Fresno


True. Boise State's only hope of bustin' the BCS again is if BYU and Utah BOTH lose at least one game, and they do not. Make no mistake, BSU fans understand this all too well and are watching BYU and Utah very intently every week cheering for their opponents. The MWC is much stronger than the WAC this year (if not every year) and they will not move ahead of an undefeated MWC team even if they get into the top 12, and the BCS is not obligated to extend TWO invites to non-BCS schools.


----------

